# Flying on Easter Sunday- more expensive?



## goofygirl17 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a ts unit on hold for next April.  It's a Sunday to Sunday week so we'd be flying home on Easter.  Is it more expensive than going home on Saturday?

I have to decide by tomorrow afternoon whether to take the week or release the hold.

Thanks!!


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 13, 2010)

It is actually a lot cheaper rather than more expensive in my experience!

For the last two years, we have flown on Easter Sunday saving a ton for a round-trip flight! This year it was a last minute (1 month out) trip to the Big Island and the difference between Easter vs. Saturday and Sunday was over $300 per ticket. (about $700 less than  if we'd tried to leave Friday!!)

The year before it was an longer planned trip to Australia and it saved us about $200-$400 per ticket. (Don't quite remember the details, but know it was significant for 4 people) Departure in both cases was Seattle.
Not my druthers, but worked out well for us. The Easter bunny visited the Virgin Australia plane, so my daughters were happy. Love Virgin Australia, BTW. 

We wouldn't have made the Big Island trip without such great airfare. So I'd definitely say yes to an Easter flight if you don't have religious conflicts. We just went to midnight mass before flying.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 13, 2010)

So Easter Sunday was actually cheaper?!  That would be great!  I think the Easter Bunny could visit our room before we leave  

Thanks!


----------



## djs (Jun 13, 2010)

I think a lot of times the actual day of a holiday can be cheaper than other times.  Airlines still need to fly as planes are constantly being moved into position for flights the next day or later in the week.  In the end it's all supply and demand, less people booked on given flights means there'll be cheaper seats.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks.  I haven't decided yet but I guess it will probably be expensive whether we leave on Sat or Sun since it's a holiday weekend.

Thanks again.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 13, 2010)

I would go for it, if everything else seemed reasonably within your needs.  As I said, you may/will be pleasantly surprised, as a trip with an Easter flight was the best price vs. choosing any of the surrounding days. And since I've found this to be true for that particular date two years in a row, with different destinations (and I actually searched for other places as well as our location was lfexible within the region)  I'd say go for it!! However, can't say how having the other date be specifically Sunday affects the price. I still would bet that it will be lower than any other combination of dates in the timeframe you are looking at. Good luck!! 

Re: the big Island trip - not only was that over the holiday and included Easter, but it is also the time of the Merry Monarch festival - so there's a huge event each year coinciding with that timeframe in addition to school breaks, etc.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks ScrapnGen!  We decided to confirm the exchange so we're going to SSR for the week before Easter next spring!  If the airfare is high we'll just find a way to budget for it.  Maybe we'll be lucky and get it cheaper!

Thanks again!
Goofygirl


----------



## Dori (Jun 13, 2010)

We ran into the cheaper fares one year when we flew on Christmas Day. Our tickets were very inexpensive compared to the day before or the day after.The kids were older, so we just celebrated, opened gifts, etc., on Christmas Eve.

Dori


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 13, 2010)

It makes sense.  Most people want to BE THERE on the holiday, so relatively few TRAVEL on the holiday.  Simple supply and demand.


----------



## erm (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW, I've been checking airfares from Hartford, Boston, Providence, Manchester,and New York flying into Orlando, Tampa or Sarasota leaving either Friday or Saturday (April 15 or 16) and returning the following Saturday or Sunday(Easter).  Nonstop fares are 600+, connecting flights are mid 300.  It doesn't matter whether you return Saturday or Sunday.  Fares are ridiculous.  At this point it's wait and see what the fares are when Jet Blue, Air Tran and Southwest publish their fares.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 14, 2010)

erm said:


> FWIW, I've been checking airfares from Hartford, Boston, Providence, Manchester,and New York flying into Orlando, Tampa or Sarasota leaving either Friday or Saturday (April 15 or 16) and returning the following Saturday or Sunday(Easter).  Nonstop fares are 600+, connecting flights are mid 300.  It doesn't matter whether you return Saturday or Sunday.  Fares are ridiculous.  At this point it's wait and see what the fares are when Jet Blue, Air Tran and Southwest publish their fares.



Our break is early April next year, looking at $500 out of Detroit to Orlando, little less going into West Palm. But then again AirTran hasn't opened up. 

I budget around $400 on Spring Break flights, if I get anything less I'm


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 14, 2010)

In general, I usually find the best deals on flights 2-3 months out.  That's not always the case (sometimes I've found great deals 11 months out, sometimes I never found a good deal).  One thing I do, when I know when and where I'll be travelling in advance, is to set up an Alert on FareCompare.com.  They'll send out emails when rates drop.  I've picked up some INCREDIBLE fares that way.  DFW-NYC for $116.  DFW-Italy for $450.  DFW-LAX for well under $100.  DFW-LAS for about $150 (haven't seen anything that good for over a year).


----------

